# Ayuda: locales y encoding

## nachopro

Hola chicos, paso a contarles... en mi locale.gen puse 4 locales

resumiendo, las ven acá

```
$ sudo locale-gen 

 * Generating 4 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/4) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *  (2/4) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *  (3/4) Generating es_AR.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *  (4/4) Generating es_AR.UTF-8 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

Ahora bien, mi gusto es tener todo el soft en inglés (por tema de costumbre y en castellano me desencasilla un poco)

Lo que me pasa es que estoy programando en Python, y en utf-8. Al hacer prints, la salida a consola me sale con caracteres extraños.

cómo lo puedo arreglar??

les dejo un ejemplo:

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/367/encodingbu4.jpg

grax

----------

## xSober

Holas

tienes la terminal puesta en UTF-8??? 

la use unicode?

```
xsober@TOOL ~ $ cat /etc/rc.conf

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

```

que editor de codigo usas?? fijate con que codificación guardas el codigo fuente...

que te devuelve locale?

```
xsober@TOOL ~ $ locale

LANG=es_CL

LC_CTYPE="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_CL.UTF-8

```

te puedes crear un archivo de configuracion para especificar tu configuracion en /etc/env.d/  llamado 99locales

```
xsober@TOOL ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/99locales_es_CL

LANG="es_CL"

LC_ALL="es_CL.UTF-8"

```

----------

## nachopro

/etc/rc.conf tiene UNICODE="yes"

Mi editor (OpenKomodo) está configurado para que guarde en utf-8

mi locale

```
$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

miren, tengo una duda... yo quiero que todo esté en inglés, pero las fechas y esas cosas en Español de Argentina.

La verdad es que no sé cómo se configura bien eso. En ubuntu al instalar ponía English, y cuando elegía mi huso horario me configuraba todo a formato local.

Antes de ubuntu, en windows xp, lo instalaba en inglés y en config regional ponía Español Argentina.

Acá en gentoo me pasó que por el órden en que antes tenía el locale.gen el firefox se me compiló en español, luego lo revertí y recompilé para que esté en inglés como me gusta.

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> /etc/rc.conf tiene UNICODE="yes"
> 
> Mi editor (OpenKomodo) está configurado para que guarde en utf-8
> 
> 

 

Bien.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi locale
> 
> ```
> ...

 

De poco te sirven los locales generados en el primer post, si luego no los usas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> miren, tengo una duda... yo quiero que todo esté en inglés, pero las fechas y esas cosas en Español de Argentina.
> 
> 

 

Setea LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" y luego LC_TIME="es_AR.UTF-8", el orden es importante, creo. Lo puedes hacer en tu .bashrc y/o tu .bash_profile, o bien en /etc/env.d/02locales.

Ten en cuenta que hay factores que no tienen nada que ver con el locale y pueden influir: si usas terminal o vt, la fuente (en ambos casos), etc, etc.

En cualquier caso, en Gentoo hay documentación para todo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

## nachopro

i92, lo que no entiendo.. es si ejecuté locale-gen pq cuando hago un locale me muestra esa configuración "sin configurar" ??

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> i92, lo que no entiendo.. es si ejecuté locale-gen pq cuando hago un locale me muestra esa configuración "sin configurar" ??

 

locale-gen genera los locales. No los carga para su uso. De hecho, eso sería una incongruencia total. Tú puedes generar 400 locales distintos, pero solo puedes usar uno como mucho por cada variable LC_, y generalmente, todas ellas están configuradas con el mismo valor.

En la documentación oficial está todo perfectamente explicado, paso a paso. Es el link que he posteado en el post de arriba.

----------

